# Striped/hybrid bass in St Johns



## FlatCat

Was told there are some spots in the St Johns near Sanford where striped bass are biting. Anybody experienced this?
I've caught them near downtown Jax before, but don't hear about them much this far south.


----------



## Mike_Poczik

I can tell ya that last fall trying to spec fish on Monroe was dern near impossible due to the Hybrids. I sent an e mail to fwc to see if they had stocked em recently and got one back stating they had put 650,000lbs of 6" Hybrids in at the railroad bridge last summer. Just watch the surface when you are riding the river early in the morning, pretty easy to spot em.


----------



## Mike_Poczik

They was at the mouth of the Wekiva and marker 110 this morning.


----------



## FlatCat

I guess there are striped bass and hybrids near the spring outflows. The stripers get pretty big. I don't fish much freshwater, but thinking of trying it this weekend.


----------



## swaddict

it's been years, but we always targeted them in the winter when the white birds were feeding on the shore lines. At the fork west side (north of the 415 bridge), bounced shiners off the bottom right along the bank (drifting)


----------



## lilredfish2

I ran into them breaking water yesterday in some really good moving water at the mouth of the Econ running into the St. Johns. Reminded me of days past up in Cape Cod when those stripers attacked bait pods.


----------



## el9surf

You mean one of these?









Found some fish in a frenzy out near the little econ the other day. We threw into the feeding fish and I hooked this one, my friend got a largemouth.

I also managed a 40inch catfish on the same rapala flat rap. I felt like I was hooked to a big redfish for a bit.


----------

